# Bug mit BLASCProfilerConfig.lua



## Rabenseele (21. Februar 2007)

...weil sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.

Dieses Problem habe ich immer beim Starten von BLASC und wenn es die Einstellungen übernehmen will. Also kann ich WoW nur ohne BLASC spielen im Moment. Ich habe schon mehrmals deinstalliert, und neu installiert und auch den Tipp mit exe löschen und dann updaten probiert. Hat aber alles nichts gebracht, könnt Ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Roran (21. Februar 2007)

Rabenseele schrieb:


> ...weil sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
> 
> Dieses Problem habe ich immer beim Starten von BLASC und wenn es die Einstellungen übernehmen will. Also kann ich WoW nur ohne BLASC spielen im Moment. Ich habe schon mehrmals deinstalliert, und neu installiert und auch den Tipp mit exe löschen und dann updaten probiert. Hat aber alles nichts gebracht, könnt Ihr mir da helfen?


Da kann ich mir im Moment leider auch keinen reim drauf machen.
Sowas ist auch noch nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## Rabenseele (23. Februar 2007)

Kann ich mit mehr Informationen weiterhelfen? Ich habe echt keine Ahnung was ich da noch machen soll.


----------



## DestroTanith (28. Februar 2007)

Rabenseele schrieb:


> ...weil sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
> 
> Dieses Problem habe ich immer beim Starten von BLASC und wenn es die Einstellungen übernehmen will. Also kann ich WoW nur ohne BLASC spielen im Moment. Ich habe schon mehrmals deinstalliert, und neu installiert und auch den Tipp mit exe löschen und dann updaten probiert. Hat aber alles nichts gebracht, könnt Ihr mir da helfen?




habe das gleiche prob
habe Windows 2000 Pro
neueste version von blasc
und bekomme auch immer den fehler wenn ich wow starte, dass die .lua von einem anderen prozess
gerade verwendet wird, selbige mit der debug.txt

wenn ich profil übertrage kommt folgender fehler :

Die Ausnahme "Unbekannter Softwarefehler" (0x0eedfade) ist in der Anwendung an der Stelle 0x77e9bc81 aufgetreten

hat da wer ne idee ?
oder welche infos braucht ihr noch, hilfe wäre nett, Danke


----------



## Roran (28. Februar 2007)

Och hab mal eine Meldung gemacht,
sobald was bekannt ist wird sich einer Melden.


Also bitte was Geduld.


----------



## Regnor (1. März 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Och hab mal eine Meldung gemacht,
> sobald was bekannt ist wird sich einer Melden.
> Also bitte was Geduld.



Servus, da haben wir ja ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem, ich schau mir die sache auf jeden Fall gleich mal an.

Edit: Könnt ihr mir bitte mal eure Debug.txt schicken. Das wäre sehr hilfreich denke ich.
Ideal wäre es wenn ihr mich in unserem IRC Channel mal ansprechen würdet, dann könnten wir dem Problem schnell auf den Grund gehen.


Gruß Regnor


----------



## DestroTanith (1. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Servus, da haben wir ja ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem, ich schau mir die sache auf jeden Fall gleich mal an.
> 
> Edit: Könnt ihr mir bitte mal eure Debug.txt schicken. Das wäre sehr hilfreich denke ich.
> Ideal wäre es wenn ihr mich in unserem IRC Channel mal ansprechen würdet, dann könnten wir dem Problem schnell auf den Grund gehen.
> Gruß Regnor



so, nach nochmaliger neuinstallation, wollte ich konfigurieren und bekam erstmal prompt nach dem ich OK
klicken wollte den fehler :

Datei "D:\Games\World of Warcraft\Interface\SddOns\BlascProfiler\BlascProfilerConfig.lua" kann nicht
erstellt werden. Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.

dann wollte ich WoW starten und bekam wieder den oben beschriebenen fehler (unbekannter Softwarefehler)

darauf folgender fehler :

Exception EFCreateError in Modul BLASC.exe bei 0002038E.
Datei "D:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\debug.txt" kann nicht erstellt werden. Der Prozess kann nicht auf
die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.

daraufhin schliesst sich blasc (nicht mehr im systray)

danach startete ich blasc erneut und loggte in wow ein ging auf meinen mainchar und bendete wow wieder
danach kam wieder :

Die Ausnahme "Unbekannter Softwarefehler" (0x0eedfade) ist in der Anwendung an der Stelle 0x77e9bc81 aufgetreten

mit OK klicken kam das fenster immerwieder neu, nach abbrechen kam :

BLASC.exe hat einen Fehler verrsacht und wird geschlossen. Starten Sie das Programm neu.
ein Fehlerprotokoll wird erstellt.

so und hier der debug.TXT aus D:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\debug.txt :


01.03.2007 13:42:16<<- Lade RSS
01.03.2007 13:42:16<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
01.03.2007 13:42:16<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
01.03.2007 13:42:16->> WoW Build Version: 6403
01.03.2007 13:42:16->> Programm gestartet
01.03.2007 13:42:16->> Timer:1000
01.03.2007 13:42:16->> WoWFileName: D:\Games\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
01.03.2007 13:42:16->> Autoupdate: -1
01.03.2007 13:42:16->> Modus: 1
01.03.2007 13:42:16->> Gold: 0
01.03.2007 13:42:16<<- Lade RSS
01.03.2007 13:42:16->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
01.03.2007 13:42:16->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
01.03.2007 13:42:16->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
01.03.2007 13:42:16->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
01.03.2007 13:42:16->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
01.03.2007 13:42:16->>FTPHost: 6........
01.03.2007 13:42:16->>FTP_Anonym: 1
01.03.2007 13:42:16WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
01.03.2007 13:42:16WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
01.03.2007 13:42:16->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (01.03.2007 13:42:16)
01.03.2007 13:42:16->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
01.03.2007 13:42:17BLASCrafter für Destromath geladen
01.03.2007 13:42:17->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
01.03.2007 13:42:17->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
01.03.2007 13:43:50->> WoW als beendet erkannt
01.03.2007 13:43:51->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
01.03.2007 13:43:51->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
01.03.2007 13:43:51->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
01.03.2007 13:43:51->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
01.03.2007 13:43:51->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
01.03.2007 13:43:51LoadWebConfig Datei "D:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\debug.txt" kann nicht erstellt werden. Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird
01.03.2007 13:43:51<<- Unbekannter Fehler
01.03.2007 13:43:51<<- Unbekannter Fehler
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> WoW als beendet erkannt
01.03.2007 13:44:47->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
01.03.2007 13:44:47->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
01.03.2007 13:44:47->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
01.03.2007 13:44:47->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
01.03.2007 13:44:47->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
01.03.2007 13:44:47->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
01.03.2007 13:44:47->>FTP_Anonym: 1
01.03.2007 13:44:47WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
01.03.2007 13:44:47WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
01.03.2007 13:44:47<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
01.03.2007 13:44:47<<- Suche nach D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\****\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
01.03.2007 13:44:47<<- Datei gefunden D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\****\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> Suche abgeschlossen
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> Aktuelles Profil: ****
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\****\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> FTP: Connected.
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> FTP: Connection established
01.03.2007 13:44:47<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
01.03.2007 13:44:47<<- Laden von ({4C873E1B-BA92-4A0D-BA58-8CB852F3C343}.lua)
01.03.2007 13:44:47<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({4C873E1B-BA92-4A0D-BA58-8CB852F3C343}.lua
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> FTP: Disconnecting.
01.03.2007 13:44:47->> FEHLER BEI DATENÜBERTRAGUNG!
(FEHLERCODE: E???)
01.03.2007 13:44:47<<- Unbekannter Fehler
01.03.2007 13:45:26->> WoW als beendet erkannt
01.03.2007 13:45:29->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
01.03.2007 13:45:29->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
01.03.2007 13:45:41->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
01.03.2007 13:45:41->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
01.03.2007 13:45:41->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
01.03.2007 13:45:41->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
01.03.2007 13:45:41->>FTP_Anonym: 1
01.03.2007 13:45:41LoadWebConfig Datei "D:\Games\World of Warcraft\BLASC\debug.txt" kann nicht erstellt werden. Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird
01.03.2007 13:45:41<<- Unbekannter Fehler
01.03.2007 13:45:42->> WoW als beendet erkannt
01.03.2007 13:45:42->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/


hoffe ihr könnt nun mehr damit anfangen und mir vll helfen

Danke


----------

